# magic saturday??



## madriverjack (Feb 6, 2013)

Who is in?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 6, 2013)

Fri storm skiing for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2013)

trying to be there, working on a plan.


----------



## k123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Won't be able to make it Saturday 

Have fun it looks like it is going to be sweet!  Please let me know how it is if you go, I might come on Sunday.


----------



## Euler (Feb 6, 2013)

Trying hard to be there


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 6, 2013)

*powder*

can we get a discussion/diagnosis on where the deepest powder + sufficient vertical will be? And is anyone interested in carpooling/splitting a hotel room. (I'm driving - AWD w/ good snow car and endless snow driving experience)


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 7, 2013)

trying, but sunday looks more realistic for me.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2013)

Might be there Sunday.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 7, 2013)

Wish I could get up there Jack!!...Gotta wait till monday..Pretty sure JP is going sat..Give him a call

Steveo


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 7, 2013)

We'll be there. Heading to our cabin near Keene tomorrow afternoon.

Look for the very tall guy in the two-tone gray Columbia.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 7, 2013)

Hope all of you going enjoy it. I will be there for sloppy seconds on Sunday if anyone wants to hook up lemme know. Black helmet red spyder jacket gray pants on blue moment rubies.


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 7, 2013)

I might have to switch to Sunday?? It's up in the air right now, but I will be there one day this weekend.


----------



## timm (Feb 7, 2013)

lstone84 said:


> can we get a discussion/diagnosis on where the deepest powder + sufficient vertical will be? And is anyone interested in carpooling/splitting a hotel room. (I'm driving - AWD w/ good snow car and endless snow driving experience)



Seconded


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 7, 2013)

You guys talking about magic makes me want up hit it up.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 7, 2013)

my plans have changed, will be at Mt. Snow instead. 

leave some Magic pow for me tho, planning on 2/22 trip.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 8, 2013)

Going to try to make it up there tomorrow or Sunday!  Look for the mediocre skier in the sunice red/black parka and and helmut with a wachusett, gunstock and Stowe stickers...


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 8, 2013)

I posted in another thread, but I guess I should keep it official.  I'll be there tomorrow. Red jacket, black pants, white Palmer skis.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 8, 2013)

Magic FTW!! Just heard that the black chair is back online for tomorrow.  If Magic gets what is forecast it will be awesome and not overcrowded with both chairs spinning


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm gonna be there black pants, green jacket skiing on goats, thanks 03 jeff and I will be there around 8 depending on the roads and how long it takes me to do the driveway(I already did it a couple times).


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't believe I let my wife talk me out of getting a hotel. What an amateur.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 9, 2013)

On our way now. 45 miles away..we'll see how long it takes.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 9, 2013)

Red chair may be having issues again. There was a lurching stop similar to what happened when we were here a couple of days after Christmas and it broke. Running now, but we are only going half speed.

Black is not running yet.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 9, 2013)

bheemsoth said:


> Red chair may be having issues again. There was a lurching stop similar to what happened when we were here a couple of days after Christmas and it broke. Running now, but we are only going half speed.
> 
> Black is not running yet.
> 
> ...



Both chairs have been running as of 9:30. No issues.


----------



## bheemsoth (Feb 9, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Both chairs have been running as of 9:30. No issues.



Yeah, I should have come back to update. Having both lifts open is making for non-existent lift lines.

Some coverage issues today, but overall pretty good.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

madriverjack said:


> I'm gonna be there black pants, green jacket skiing on goats, thanks 03 jeff and I will be there around 8 depending on the roads and how long it takes me to do the driveway(I already did it a couple times).



Let me know how they are, I never really got to ski on them!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2013)

I demoed some gotamas today at sugar loaf. Should have bought yours.  Damn fine ski and I typically don't care for volkls


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 9, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I demoed some gotamas today at sugar loaf. Should have bought yours.  Damn fine ski and I typically don't care for volkls



Are they still going with the full reverse camber or did they revert back to eegular camber with early rise?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2013)

I believe they were last years model with early rise.  It wasn't very pronounced.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack, did you make it to Magic?  Good to see you on here planning trips!


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes I made it to Magic and the gotamas were great, but my legs got tired real quick(first time out). I won't be getting out much this year its a little busy at home with the twins. It was a good day to get a little Magic.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2013)

madriverjack said:


> Yes I made it to Magic and the gotamas were great, but my legs got tired real quick(first time out). I won't be getting out much this year its a little busy at home with the twins. It was a good day to get a little Magic.



Glad you made it out!  I hope the family is doing well with the new additions.


----------

